# Outside Magazine: The Day We Set the Colorado River Free



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

The Day We Set the Colorado River Free | Nature | OutsideOnline.com

It's been more than 50 years since the Colorado River regularly reached the sea. But this spring, the U.S. and Mexico let the water storm through its natural delta for a grand experiment in ecological restoration. As the dam gates opened, a small band of river rats caught a once-in-a-lifetime ride...


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

hojo said:


> The Day We Set the Colorado River Free | Nature | OutsideOnline.com
> 
> It's been more than 50 years since the Colorado River regularly reached the sea. But this spring, the U.S. and Mexico let the water storm through its natural delta for a grand experiment in ecological restoration. As the dam gates opened, a small band of river rats caught a once-in-a-lifetime ride...


Watching and reading that gave me chills - similar to reading the account of when those folks ran the grand at 120k. I remember as I made my way toward Mead and seeing the huge silt walls and the river pinched from the canyon sides just wondering what that magnificent river once looked like.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting this link - I've shared it (and everyone here should do so as well...) Absolutely essential read for lovers of the Colorado River...


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Gives hope that maybe someday we can get those rascals up at McPhee to let loose a bit of their hoarded water so we can float the Dolores again.


----------

